# Addy is a different kind of bird dog...



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Addy is just over two yers old and has developed in to a different kind of bird dog, she just loves to watch them.
Ever since she was a pup, she had the what we call "delay" system.
When she sees something new and surprising, she sits down to process and then she is on her way again.
Since we live on the edge of bush and there are many encounters with wildlife , I was very happy with this trait and encouraged it by saying "Good Watch" ...
It has paid off handsomely as she is happy to watch chipmunks running across the patio without feeling any need to go after them, but her absolute favorite are "Birdies" of any kind and wild turkeys being at the top of the list.
If I say Birdies ...she will come to the patio door in the kitchen to watch for the turkeys and this morning she was standing at the patio door and I was sitting on the other side of dining room table having breakfast, when I could tell by her body language that the turkeys are on their way to work, 
Addy ran around the dining room table to me and then back to the door and then back to me again, no doubt in my mind she wanted to show me the Birdies, which apparently I am so fond of 
Now I am sure if Timmy was in the well, she would have happily left him there unless he was surrounded by turkeys.... and she really wouldn't make a good hunting dog, but what fun to have around the house.

If you stuck around this long Thanks and here are some pics from our back yard.
Addy surveying all she owns..









and some of her wild friends..


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I won't lie the title made me very curious as my golden (turned 2 in July) has also started developing a keen interest in birds and letting them go! (it started with puffins).. but I digress! Addie is amazing. She's so lucky to get to experience all this 🤩


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Sankari said:


> I won't lie the title made me very curious as my golden (turned 2 in July) has also started developing a keen interest in birds and letting them go! (it started with puffins).. but I digress! Addie is amazing. She's so lucky to get to experience all this 🤩


I was concerned about the title as well....I'm just glad it wasn't a photo of her making impolite paw gestures......seriously though, Murphy does the same with our local wildlife. He's very observant whenever the deer, rabbits, squirrels or birds are out. He also likes to watch the neighbors' son waiting for the school bus now that school's back in session.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Yes, any kind of activity is fascinating and next door driveway always seems to have more going on then ours, definitely point of interest 
Our neighbors are "doggy sitting" two miniature poodles and the constant yapy barking at anything that moves or nothing, seems to be somewhat bemusing to Addy who sits there with head cocked and looks at me questioningly....
Yesterday she couldn't resist and gave one loud bark...
Made me think of Crocodile Dundee, "That's not a knife, THIS is a knife"
i.e. That's not a Bark, THIS is a bark !!! 

Addy keeping an eye on the neighbors...


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

This post made me laugh because we live next to a Doberman and he barks at everything. We get out of our home - he barks. The leaves move because of the wind - he barks. This is a dog that was reported by another neighbour for nuisance noise. This neighbour went around the neighbourhood to collect signatures and get a petition to the cityhall to get that doberman out of the home - such was his anger 😬 The barking starts at 7am and then there will be intermittent pauses throughout the day interspersed with barking and sometimes the barking starts up again at 10.30pm.. Many told us that when we moved that our golden will pick up the barking because he was only 8 months old then but he never has. He just sits like Addy and doesn't understand why the doberman is barking his head off. Sometimes he groans - literal groans when he hears the doberman barking


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Addie sure is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Sankari said:


> Many told us that when we moved that our golden will pick up the barking because he was only 8 months old then but he never has. He just sits like Addy and doesn't understand why the doberman is barking his head off. Sometimes he groans - literal groans when he hears the doberman barking


I hear you on the groan, friend of mine said she sounds like her teenage daughter, accept for the eye rolling....
have to check that 



diane0905 said:


> Addie sure is a beautiful girl!


She is far from my image of the "classic" Golden, but in the end it wasn't the looks we were after, and she has the temperament we were looking for and once they live with you for a while they just become the perfect dog, don't they ?


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

Just had to add a "Thanksgiving" picture, Addy's flock is growing, and she is supervising them on their way to work every morning, 2 Bambi s are a new addition the the morning procession  to the field across the road.
The turkeys roost in giant White pines in the back paddock which has aded some "F&P" (feathers and poop) to the dogs usual diet ...










the City has been kind enough to add a deer crossing sign at the end of our driveway, no turkey crossing sign yet..


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

And with December comes the "bird / squirrel " watching from the comfort of your home


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh my heavens, the crossed paws.... my heart. The whole thread of photos are stunning. Thank you for sharing, and Addie sounds like a thinker. I can't remember if you train obedience with her but a Golden with that kind of self possession would be so satisfying to train. She sounds like a darling girl.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

After the basic obedience, I continue training on my own, she is so much fun to work with, and really great at picking up challenges, on occasion outthinking me, which isn't that all that difficult 
Dressed for the Holidays


----------

